# Freeze 12?



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

Any one running freeze 12 refrigerant? I put some in a Vette I used to own with good results. Thinking now of running it in my '66 GTO. I have heard a few concerns about it, and also heard a few say it was great. I don't want to convert to 134a if I don't have too.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Freeze 12? Never heard of it. Do you mean Freon 12?


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Most like R-12 which was replaced with R-134a which is now used modern cars. R-12 was taken off the market due to the depleteion of the ozone layer. It is still available on the market however, you must be licensed to buy it and R-12 is extremely expensive 1 pound of the stuff runs about $30-$50 a few years back. Also it's very hard to find as well. You are better off switching your system over to a 134a with a retro kit.

Lucas:shutme


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

freeze 12 r12,FREEZE12 COMPATIBLE R12 REPLACEMENT A/C REFRIGERANT
It's supposedly an R-12 replacement. After 30 years as a mechanic, I've never used it.
I just convert R-12 systems to R-134A.


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sometimes you might get lucky, I've been a mechanic for 5-6 years and found 8 containers of R-12 (16 oz cans) for $1 each at a garage sale 10 years ago. Of course I bought every one of them and still have them today

Lucas:shutme


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes, in AZ you can bet I've heard of Freeze-12. I've talked to about 5 or 6 people who have done the switchout, and have heard nothing but praises. It's a very viable alternative to R-12. R-134 requires higher pressure and subsequently causes problems on retro-kitted cars if the kit isn't specialized for the car. R-12 Condensers aren't sufficent for R-134, so any kit that has you use a stock condenser, will only give you headaches later on.


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah but they usually include a new condensor for the 134a switchover I think in the retro kit right???


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a licensed HVAC/MVAC tech. I've used Freeze 12 with no problems. Before I bought my GTO, I owned classic Datsuns. I ran Freeze 12 in both my 78 280Z and my 79 810 2dr. 8 years in the Z and 6 years in the 810. It doesn't require any components to be changed over. What scares people about Freeze 12 is that one of the components, HFC 152a(Difluoroethane), is highly flammable. Rest assured that, in solution, that would never be a problem. And if things ever got hot enough, for whatever reason, to seperate the 152a from the rest of the refrigerant solution, you'd have other more serious problems to be concerned with(like that thing behind you that carries 18.5 gallons......).


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Lukeduk1980 said:


> Yeah but they usually include a new condensor for the 134a switchover I think in the retro kit right???


Of that, I don't know. I've never done a conversion.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I believe I'll put some in the '66 this weekend, thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

123jboy said:


> I believe I'll put some in the '66 this weekend, thanks for the responses guys.


Are you using a charging manifold and a bulk cylinder or cans and a can tap?


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Are you using a charging manifold and a bulk cylinder or cans and a can tap?


I'll be using cans and a can tap.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I was going to post what the estimated low side/high side readings should be but without a charging manifold, that wouldn't be of much help. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I converted over to Freeze 12 when I had my 93 Vette. Worked really good.


----------

